# 37 calorie brownies?  Seriously?



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2016)

Just grabbed this off of FB and thought I'd share it here....  Might be worth a try No?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 30, 2016)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE brownies.  Have to make my own applesauce though as you can't buy unsweetened applesauce in the UK.  It's only a topping for pork, not a side dish.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2016)

Applesauce is easy.. peel and cut up apples and cook in a pot until mush.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks QS, that's my kind of brownie!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2016)

I will be making these tomorrow...  I'll let you know if they are worth it or not.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 1, 2016)

I made these... and they were pretty good... but a bit bitter.... I'd add less cocoa powder next time.. and more stevia.  but the consistency was excellent...  I like gooey brownies  and these were.


----------

